# Wesben Golden Retriever issues/hemangiosarcoma/genetic issues



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...71933-westben-golden-westergaard-kennals.html

Try searching the name here


----------



## kbygoldens (Feb 4, 2013)

Very concerned....bought a puppy from there should I be concerned too?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

It may be of *note*, but cancer is not as easy as avoiding a kennel name or a particular dog or dogs....if it was it would be 'easy' to eliminate cancer.
Study...learn what you can.. buy insurance if you feel the need....just dont let the fear of cancer ruin how deeply you love your dog


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I think there will always be Goldens dying of cancer regardless what breeder and bloodlines they come from. JMO


----------



## Abfitz (Nov 2, 2014)

Wesben Fraud said:


> Anyone recently have a GR from Wesben in Winston-Salem, NC area pass away? Purchased in 2004 or 2005? I have a data log of some who died as early as age 7 from hemangiosarcoma, as did my own. Please reply. Conducting more research.


I'm not sure what the cancer you mentioned is but we recently lost our wesben gr to lymphoma at age 7. He also had hip dysplasia. I know sometimes these things just occur but would be interested in yr research


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

This is an old thread Abfitz so you may need to private message the original poster to track them down. I believe you need to have 12 posts to send a pm. You can just comment on random threads to get to 12.

I am so sorry for the loss of your dog at such a young age. Yes, sometimes these things do "just happen" but there are proven genetic links to hip dysplasia and the incidence can be greatly reduced by only breeding dogs with good hips and ancestors with good hips. It's not 100% foolproof but it greatly increases the chances for healthy puppies. We suspect that trying to avoid pedigrees with a lot of dogs who died early from cancer may also reduce the risk of bringing home a puppy who gets cancer early. These are the biggest reasons for only purchasing a puppy from a reputable breeder who is religious about health clearances and for several generations and is a student of pedigrees, taking health issues of ancestors into account when making breeding decisions. Please check out our different boards and the stickies that discuss these issues. It won't help with the pain of losing your dog, but it may help with decisions you make on where you get your next dog.


----------

